# Fill Jet Filler Head



## cpfan (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been asked about a comment I made in another thread. I mentioned that there were two different styles of filler head for theBuon Vino Fill Jet. The attached picture is of the *OLD STYLE* head. I could not find my new style head. 


Note the old head has a black cap and a chrome or stainless base. The pictures on the Buon Vino site show a fullblack head.


If you have a Fill Jet with an old head, you can order a new head from Buon Vino. Make sure that you get the new mounting plate and instructions. Be prepared to drill some holes.


Steve


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Steve...what happened to yours that you needed a new head? and how many bottles did it have under its belt?


----------



## cpfan (Oct 17, 2010)

I had two Fill Jets for my Ferment on Premises. Running 50-100 30 bottle batches per month from Sept 2001 to Sept 2007.


I had various problems with the filler heads over the years.Biggest problem was not shutting off properly. Can't remember what is wrong with the pictured head. Just know that I should find the new head and install it before using the filler.


Steve


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 17, 2010)

the issue w shutting off properly is usually induced by some sediment/pulp/chips finding their way up into the head


----------



## cpfan (Oct 18, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> the issue w shutting off properly is usually induced by some sediment/pulp/chips finding their way up into the head


Filtered kit wine. No pulp, no chips. Maybevery little sediment occasionally.


Fill Jet rinsed well after use, sanitized before use.


Steve


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 18, 2010)

thenn what was your fill issue?


----------

